# Anyone use Trugreen or other company they would recommend?



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I need some opinions of the people who use Trugreen or other companies like them. Had a GREAT lawn last year, but freaking bermuda grass has set in and is taken over.....Gotta do something about it.....thanks for your imput


Wes


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

I fired Trugreen for coming more times than contracted for and trying to charge me extra. 
I'm with LawnMaster now. They call and check in before coming, explain what they are doing that visit and get confirmation on time and service before doing it. Weeds are gone, grass looks good, even with the brutal heat, and they even treat for fireants and lawn pests. Good service and happy with the company so far.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Trugreen*

I was raised to say nothing if I can't say something good.
So, I will not say anything about trugreen.

Tom


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

flappininthebreeze said:


> I fired Trugreen for coming more times than contracted for and trying to charge me extra.
> I'm with LawnMaster now. They call and check in before coming, explain what they are doing that visit and get confirmation on time and service before doing it. Weeds are gone, grass looks good, even with the brutal heat, and they even treat for fireants and lawn pests. Good service and happy with the company so far.



perfect...............do you have their number off hand? it seems when I googled lawn companies it was trugreen trugreen or trugreen.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wes,just thought I would let u know. I was turning into my buddies subdivision to day and seen lawn masters doing the front entrance. Man it was right on time looked great! Don't know anything about lawn services just seen their truck today and seen this post! Hope it helps?


----------



## hehuntssheshops (Jul 5, 2008)

Lawn Masters phone number is 476-1601.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

oldflathead said:


> I was raised to say nothing if I can't say something good.
> So, I will not say anything about trugreen.
> 
> Tom


:thumbup:


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

got lawn master headed out in the next couple days. Thanks for the info guys!:thumbup:


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

In talking with a lot of different people over the years that have hired lawn service. [Many different named companies] They have all fired them some where between 3 months and 6 months after hiring them.

They always seem to have a excuse as to why your lawn is not doing right, but they still want to be paid.


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

I had a nice yard till true BROWN talked me into taken care of it. I am still fighting the weeds and trying to get my yard back in shape. Stay away from True Brown


----------



## DevilDog83'sLoveSlave (Jun 6, 2011)

I used to work in the office for lawn master and i cannot say enough good things about them.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I used Trugreen once when I rented and they were like the Mofia. I tried to cancel service like ten times and they kept coming and leaving a bill saying the treated my lawn and weeds were everywhere as well as ants. So when I bought my house I just left no forwarding address and have not heard from them since.*


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

I have used both of them when i was traveling . I was tired of the excuses they always came up with why my lawn look bad . Had bette results doing it myself . use scotts weed and feed and then go to do it yourself pest control on Pine Forest Rd. to use tallstar twice a year for grubs. Once in awhile if you get a fungus go and purchase Bayer fungus control.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

mt0264 said:


> I had a nice yard till true BROWN talked me into taken care of it. I am still fighting the weeds and trying to get my yard back in shape. Stay away from True Brown


that is what happened to my yard. all i got is weeds now. it just ticks me off to think about it.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i was once told grasses are not native to the area, hence grass will not grow well in your yard . 

Lawn Master is a local company with an excellent reputation.......i guess if your will to spend alot of money and time.....it might be green


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

The Tru-Green program was excellent... FOR GETTING ME NEW ACCOUNTS!!! I worked for 2 other outfits and TG was sorry in every form. Number one problem was lack of proper training for techs so they couldn't compete with a properly trained force of techs who care about their customers, their lawns and doin' right by everyone.

Brent


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

Caspr21 said:


> I need some opinions of the people who use Trugreen or other companies like them. Had a GREAT lawn last year, but freaking bermuda grass has set in and is taken over.....Gotta do something about it.....thanks for your imput
> 
> Wes


Wes,

I need your help. What are you doing????I have been trying for almost seven years to get the bermuda to take over my yard but all I can grow is crabgrass....


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hired Trugreen last August. In the beginning, they did a good job on the weeds and grass looked good. My yard developed some sort of fungus that almost wiped out half my yard in an area where I've never had problems getting thick grass to grow. I've nurtured that area back to shape but I have some weeds growing in other areas. I called them a couple days ago to come out. We'll see how they do on the weeds.

I'll nix them if they don't do the job they said they would do.

The consensus I seem to here from people with a lawn service is that you need to fire your service annually and switch. It's like they try to do a good job in the beginning, then after a while, they say "F" it.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use Trugreen. I have used Lawn Masters. The actual person that does my yard from Trugreen is very good at explaning everything and my yard looks fantastic. I paid almost $30,000.00 to completely landscape my property after Ivan. Trugreen has kept it perfect.


----------



## alexandra (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello guys
Who can explain to me about trugreen







?
Thanks


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Go to the Escambia County Extension office

http://escambia.ifas.ufl.edu/hort/hort.shtml

Bring a large hunk of sod of what the problem is. Bring a large hunk of the sod you like. Ask for advice. They're the expertsand all the advice is free.

While you are there ask for s soil test kit (basically an envelope and a box).Fill the envelope with dirt from under the grass in varoius spots in your yard (I seek out the rougher patches) and send it to G'ville with a small check. In a week or so you'll get a sheet back with an analysis. If you cannot figure it out, take it back to the extension office and they will provide a specific customized fertilizer schedule for you. Just keep asking questions.

The advice is from trained experts and free. 

Jim


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

*Buyer beware..*

I, too used truegreen last year ( 6 mo. contract)..and today they show up un-announced wanting to start treating the yard without first calling to ask about renewing...I was told by the tech. that they renew AUTOMATICALLY each year unless you call them to cancel..So I call to cancel, was asked if the yard was treated (they would have billed me), was they put on hold a long time, then told (with a very bad attitude) my service was canceled :thumbdown:


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Used Trugreen for a solid year. Yard was worse after a year than before. I was convinced they were spraying nothing but water on it. Canceled service and they would not leave me alone. Called me everyday sometimes twice a day and would not take "no" for an answer. It was near harrassment. I finally told the guy that if they called again I was reporting them to the states attorney's office. They finally left me alone, and I will never use them again.


----------



## Fish-Addict (Jan 7, 2012)

Down here in Pinellas County TG has a poor rep. I fired them after 3 months because they said "I would have to re-sod my yard after they roundup'd it to kill all the bad weeds, crabgrass and such." 
My lawn took a year to get restored and 'IT' did have to be overseeded to choke out the weeds.


----------



## knot enough (Mar 8, 2008)

*trugreen*

I just use the John Deere place behind Hurlburt Field in Ft Walton. They give you a annual schedule of what to put down/when and they sell the stuff too. If you have centipede I can shoot you the schedule they gave me. They will also do an analysis of your soil if you take it to them.


----------



## knot enough (Mar 8, 2008)

*trugreen*

see attachment


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

The lawn companies can only do 10 percent of what's needed. The customer must water, mow and know what you are signed up for. Most people that are unhappy hire a company then look outside 2 months later.


----------



## bluey (Sep 5, 2009)

I was very disappointed with my experience with Trugreen and feel as if I was even cheated or robbed of my money. I gave them many chances to make things right but to no success. After $80 eight months out of the year, I still had lots of weeds. Nothing but excuses after excuses. Fired! Now I use Weed B Gone attached to hose and have almost no weeds although I use about 5 bottles each time but still cheaper


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

+1 for John Deere Landscapes (formerly Lesco). Used them in pinellas with great results for over 15 yrs. there is also a JDL on Fairfield next to proSource. I'll be trying them with this house. First, you need a soil analysis. The County extension is a wealth of information but only tests for ph. To get a full analysis, you need to send it to UF in Gainesville.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Razzorduck said:


> The lawn companies can only do 10 percent of what's needed. The customer must water, mow and know what you are signed up for. Most people that are unhappy hire a company the look outside 2 months later.


Hit the nail on the head. to many things need to be controlled by the home owner but just blame on the chemical guy. weather can not be controlled. crapy irrigation coverage resulting in weak spots that will only turn into weeds, if these stressed areas are hit with full strenght weed killer it only hurts the turf. plus most people dont cut at the correct height per species. they figure the shorter the better or less times i have to mow. Wrong! you are only making the problem worse. learn learn learn or hire a professional that does both chemicals and regular lawn care. that way the professional sees the yard every week and knows what to look for. can react much quicker than waiting on the home owner or the chemical crew who only comes once a month, or when you call. by then its to late. are you willing to pay the chemical guy to come and just "inspect"? because that is what is needed unless you the home owner can do it. If anyone needs honest Free advise pm me


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

dailysaw said:


> Hit the nail on the head. to many things need to be controlled by the home owner but just blame on the chemical guy. weather can not be controlled. crapy irrigation coverage resulting in weak spots that will only turn into weeds, if these stressed areas are hit with full strenght weed killer it only hurts the turf. plus most people dont cut at the correct height per species. they figure the shorter the better or less times i have to mow. Wrong! you are only making the problem worse. learn learn learn or hire a professional that does both chemicals and regular lawn care. that way the professional sees the yard every week and knows what to look for. can react much quicker than waiting on the home owner or the chemical crew who only comes once a month, or when you call. by then its to late. are you willing to pay the chemical guy to come and just "inspect"? because that is what is needed unless you the home owner can do it. If anyone needs honest Free advise pm me


I do not work for True-green or Lawn- Master


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

X2 on the Escambia Extension agency giving free info on your soil type. This will keep smoke from being blown up your backside. After years of paying lots of $$$ and trying to have a perfectly manicured lawn like my brother has in Tennessee, I decided to go natural and now my yard looks about the same year round -not bad but not like a carpet either. I don't have to herbicide and pesticide like madd and I'm not contributing to run off of the chemicals into the bay. If you live near a waterway, educate yourself on natural grasses that use less chemicals.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Beth Bolles
University of Florida, Escambia County Extension UF/IFAS

850-475-5230

Beth is great and will come out to your home and give biased advise and her professional oppinion


----------

